
Come to see the new platform for banking products - under1aker
https://fintex.biz/
======
under1aker
In order to facilitate customers feeling more confident in their daily
banking, we propose to create a Financial Planning Tool (FPT) for mass
consumers. It is aimed to educate and advise customers on common and
sophisticated bank products (like loans, deposits, credit cards, mutual funds,
other) and at the same time to offer real data on banks terms and conditions
with real calculations on an interest rate, loan instalments, etc. The tool
will be free of charge for users. The revenues are planned to be gained
through advertisements and other commercial positionings.

